# Kennt jemand Anbieter guter, preiswerter Schulungen?



## MichiM (12. Jan 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie habt Ihr den Einstieg in die Entwicklung von Webapplikationen mit allem, was dazugehört, geschafft?
(Frage geht natürlich nur an die, die es geschafft haben.  ).

Java selber, AWT, Swing, JDBC, usw. - ist ja alles reicht einfach selbstständig zu lernen, aber im Webbereich tu ich mich wesentlich schwerer und gewinn da vor allem nur sehr, sehr zäh und mühsam einen Überblick.

Wenn jemand Anbieter guter, preiswerter Schulungen nennen kann (Ort spielt für mich quasi keine Rolle), würd ich mich freuen. 

Gruß Michi


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2006)

Definiere "preiswert".


----------



## MichiM (12. Jan 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Definiere "preiswert".



Naja, man muss es sich halt leisten können, wenn man momentan ALG I in Höhe von 900 Euro bekommt. 

Also bis zu rund 1500 Euro solls bei zwei bis fünf Tagen Seminardauer kosten und ansonsten eben der erbrachten Leistung angemessen sein. 

Gruß Michi


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2006)

Wenn du mehr Zeit hast, kannst du auch einen einjährigen Studienkurs bei der SGD belegen.


----------



## MichiM (12. Jan 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du mehr Zeit hast, kannst du auch einen einjährigen Studienkurs bei der SGD belegen.



Dachte eher an eine Vorgehensweise wie erstmal ein bis zwei Seminare besuchen, mit diesen Grundlagen selbstständig Projekterfahrung sammeln, sich dann um ein Praktikum bewerben und auf die Weise auf dem Gebiet allmählich auch praktisch fit werden.  Aber ein Jahr nebenher fernstudieren, das geht nicht gut bei mir.


----------

